# Minner traps



## Mako22 (Jan 8, 2020)

Do they work this time of year in South Georgia?


----------



## skiff20 (Jan 8, 2020)

Just in case you didn't know, Minner traps in fresh water are not legal in Georgia.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 8, 2020)

Sounds like a stupid law


----------



## across the river (Jan 8, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> Sounds like a stupid law




They do work.   They will catch small bream, fathead minnows, mosquito minnows and the like.    If you trying to catch shad or herring though, you have to stick with the cast net.  Don't stick the trap in a public waterway, because they are illegal to use there.


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes they work


----------



## lampern (Jan 23, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> Sounds like a stupid law



Its not a law per se.

The state of Georgia has just never bothered to make them a legal means of catching fish under the law.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 23, 2020)

Click on edit 
Click on delete


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2020)

lampern said:


> Its not a law per se.
> 
> The state of Georgia has just never bothered to make them a legal means of catching fish under the law.



What?   It specifically says in the regulations that “minnow traps are illegal in freshwater.”   That is a law.


----------



## lampern (Jan 24, 2020)

Minnow traps aren’t legal because they have never been legalized.

There is no state law saying they are specifically illegal is my point.

https://advance.lexis.com/container...336&prid=d4439e82-f9d0-43be-81e8-644a94a9cf87

See title 27, laws pertaining to game and fish


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 24, 2020)

across the river said:


> What?   It specifically says in the regulations that “minnow traps are illegal in freshwater.”   That is a law.


It's obvious to me that "Big bait shop" lobbied the government to make traps illegal. This forces citizens to buy government regulated minners from big bait shop. These people are more powerful than the NRA!


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2020)

lampern said:


> Minnow traps aren’t legal because they have never been legalized.
> 
> There is no state law saying they are specifically illegal is my point.
> 
> ...


Title 27 specifically says citizens have the right to pursue wildlife “subject to the laws and regulations adopted by the board.”   Considering the regulations specifically state minnow traps are illegal in freshwater, then title 27 says it is illegal.  By your logic there is no law preventing you from shooting a deer in July because title
27 doesn’t list a date.  Title 27 make the regulations the “law” and the regulation say minnow traps aren’t legal in freshwater and deer season isn’t open in July.


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> It's obvious to me that "Big bait shop" lobbied the government to make traps illegal. This forces citizens to buy government regulated minners from big bait shop. These people are more powerful than the NRA!



So you think the minnow lobbyist in Georgia advocating for shiners are just rolling in cash to influence the politicians, and keep the corner
Bait store from having competetion?   There isn’t a bait fish lobby and politicians don’t care about bait traps.   The DNR knows 99% of what will caught in traps would be game fish (bream).  Cast nets and swine nets are legal, so why hasn’t the lobby had them made illegal.


----------



## lampern (Jan 24, 2020)

27-4-5 outlines the methods of taking fish in the state of Georgia

Minnow seines are mentioned, minnow traps are not.
Regardless we agree minnow traps ain’t legal for trapping minnows


----------



## luigi (Jan 24, 2020)

On page 14 of the 2020 Ga Fishing Regulations it says, “Minnow traps are illegal in freshwater.” That’s good enough for me.  Can’t get clearer than that.

A DNR LEO confirmed for me that minnow traps are illegal in freshwater.  That’s good enough for me.


----------



## lampern (Jan 24, 2020)

Here's where your regulations come from:

*



			Universal Citation:
		
Click to expand...

*


> GA Code § 27-4-5 (2018)
> 
> (a) It shall be unlawful to fish for game fish, except American shad, hickory shad, flathead catfish, and channel catfish, by any means other than a pole and line. Except as otherwise provided, it shall be unlawful to take any fish in the fresh waters of this state by any method other than a pole and line, sport trotlines in accordance with Code Section 27-4-32, set hooks, jugs, bow and arrow in accordance with Code Section 27-4-34, spears in accordance with Code Section 27-4-33, seines in accordance with Code Section 27-4-6, by hand in accordance with Code Section 27-4-37, and as authorized in Code Section 27-4-91 with regard to commercial fresh-water fishing.
> 
> ...


----------



## luigi (Jan 24, 2020)

Right there, that says it.  Minnow traps are illegal in freshwater. Thanks for another citation of it.


----------



## lampern (Jan 24, 2020)

They are perfectly legal for catching crawfish though.

*



			Section 27-1-28. Taking of nongame species
		
Click to expand...

*


> (a)  Except as otherwise provided by law, rule, or regulation, it shall be unlawful to hunt, trap, fish, take, possess, or transport any nongame species of wildlife, except that the following species may be taken by any method except those specifically prohibited by law or regulation:
> (1)  Rats;
> (2)  Mice;
> (3)  Coyotes;
> ...


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 24, 2020)

across the river said:


> So you think the minnow lobbyist in Georgia advocating for shiners are just rolling in cash to influence the politicians, and keep the corner
> Bait store from having competetion?   There isn’t a bait fish lobby and politicians don’t care about bait traps.   The DNR knows 99% of what will caught in traps would be game fish (bream).  Cast nets and swine nets are legal, so why hasn’t the lobby had them made illegal.


Wow you wrote all that in reply to what was obviously a joke! Boy did you get upset about nothing.


----------



## across the river (Jan 25, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> Wow you wrote all that in reply to what was obviously a joke! Boy did you get upset about nothing.



I don't get upset about anything posted on a forum. If I were that thin skinned, I wouldn't participate.  You make be joking, but there are probably people on here that actually think that.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 25, 2020)

Cast nets are legal,but you hafta throw back any gamefish you catch.

I caught a mess of slab crappie under a bridge at West Point with my cast net one time.It was hard,but I threw 'em back.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 25, 2020)

Caught a 7 lb striper on a jug line once.  Back he went.


----------



## lampern (Jan 25, 2020)

Regulation



> Dip nets and cast nets may be used to take threadfin shad, gizzard shad, and blueback herring for bait except cast nets may not be used in State Park Lakes.



Law



> (b) Notwithstanding subsection (a) of this Code section, dip nets and cast nets may be used to take for bait threadfin shad, blueback herring, gizzard shad, and other nongame fish as authorized by the board;  and landing nets may be used to land fish legally caught.



The regulation says only herring and shad may be taken by cast net while the actual law text says any non game fish can be taken by cast net.

Am I reading it wrong?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 25, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> Wow you wrote all that in reply to what was obviously a joke! Boy did you get upset about nothing.


You where joking ?!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 25, 2020)

I’m glad he didn’t include N Ga or there would have been twice as many folks tore up.


----------



## across the river (Jan 25, 2020)

lampern said:


> Regulation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you hangup is on this, but something doesn't have to be written in a "law" as you define it to be considered legal or illegal.   Minnow traps are illegal in freshwater, because it is written in a regulation.  Look up administrative law, since you seem to be so hung up on the term law.  


In order to _make_ the _laws_ work on a day-to-day level, Congress authorizes certain government agencies - including EPA - to _create regulations_. _Regulations_ set specific _requirements_ about what is _legal_ and what isn't.


Like laws, regulations are codified and published so that parties are on notice regarding what is and isn't legal. And regulations often have the same force as laws, since, without them, regulatory agencies wouldn't be able to enforce laws.


----------



## across the river (Jan 25, 2020)

lampern said:


> Simple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It isn't that hard.

A shiner is not a game fish, so you can cast net it, snag it with a treble hook, shoot it with a bow, a spear, or seine net it. You just can't keep one that was seined over 5 inches.   The cast net specifically mentions those species, because that is what they are typically used to catch, and most of the gizzard shad and bluebacks, and many of the threadfin will be over 5 inches, so it clarifies that.  


*Fishing*
Catching, capturing, taking, or killing fish, mussels and all seafood and includes all lesser acts such as attempting to catch, capture, or kill by any device or method and directly assisting any person in catching or attempting to catch fish or seafood.
*Game Fish*
Fish that are listed under Daily Limits
(see Game Species Daily Limits and Finfish Seasons, Limits, Sizes).
*Nongame Fish*
Any fish not designated as game fish under Daily Limits (see Game Species Daily Limits and Finfish Seasons, Limits, Sizes).

*Seines, Cast Nets, Bow Nets*

Only nongame fish less than 5 inches in length may be taken using a minnow seine and are not to be sold or used for commercial purposes.
All other fish and eels taken in minnow seines must be released immediately unharmed into the water.
A minnow seine must be less than 20 feet in length and have a 3⁄8 inch or less mesh (square or diameter).
Minnow seines may not be used in designated trout waters.
Minnow traps are illegal in freshwater.
Dip nets and cast nets may be used to take threadfin shad, gizzard shad, and blueback herring for bait except cast nets may not be used in State Park Lakes.
Bow nets are considered sport shad fishing gear and shall have a minimum legal size of 3½ inches stretched mesh.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 25, 2020)

WOW! Only on GON could a debate get started from a simple question about using a minner trap!


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> WOW! Only on GON could a debate get started from a simple question about using a minner trap!




Only on GON does someone think something isn't illegal, because it is printed in the regulation and not in a "law."


----------



## lampern (Jan 26, 2020)

It just shows how unclear something can be that shouldn’t be.

How hard is it to write “nongane fish may be taken with cast nets”


I guess this thread has gotten way off track


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2020)

Minner traps are legal here. They work really good. Down with Big Minner!


----------



## PopPop (Jan 26, 2020)

If minner traps are outlawed only outlaws will have minner traps.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 26, 2020)

I have a few of the big green umbrella ones. They work very nicely with a fistful of squished up goldfish crackers inside. Never knew they were illegal. Going forward, I'll have to be make sure nobody's looking.


----------



## skiff20 (Jan 26, 2020)

PopPop said:


> If minner traps are outlawed only outlaws will have minner traps.


AMEN Brother!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2020)

Lots & lots of good info here.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 27, 2020)

PopPop said:


> If minner traps are outlawed only outlaws will have minner traps.


I guess Im a law breaking outlaw now! Can us minner trap outlaws have our own gang?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 27, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> I guess Im a law breaking outlaw now! Can us minner trap outlaws have our own gang?


Count me in!
Mine is cleverly disguised as a crawfish trap.?
I put a small sign at the entrance that says "Crawfish Only."


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2020)

I like shocking minnows. ???


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 27, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I like shocking minnows. ???


I'm shocked that you would admit that being an upstanding member of this forum.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> I'm shocked that you would admit that being an upstanding member of this forum.


It’s just a little shocker ! Hey saves me 10 bucks from the minnow man. They got a  racket going on. ??


----------



## lampern (Mar 3, 2020)

Proposed  language I sent to the DNR



> Notwithstanding subsection (a) of this Code section, minnow traps may be used to take only nongame fish five inches or less in length, other than American eels, in the fresh waters of this state except in trout waters as designated pursuant to Code Section 27-4-51. Nongame fish taken in accordance with this subsection may not be sold or offered for sale. Minnow traps must be no longer than 24 inches,and have funnel openings of no greater than 1 inch. Minnow traps shall be checked and emptied daily. Any game fish or American eel caught in any minnow trap shall be immediately released back into the water from which it was taken. The board may by rule or regulation close any lake, stream or other body of water to the use of minnow traps.



(I copied the restrictions for minnow seines and applied it to minnow traps)

Current minnow seine law:

*



			Section 27-4-6. Use of minnow seines
		
Click to expand...

*


> It shall be unlawful to take any game fish or American eels by minnow seines from the fresh waters of this state. It shall also be unlawful to take any nongame fish by minnow seines from any of the fresh waters of this state, except where such fish are five inches in length or less and are not to be sold or otherwise used for commercial purposes and except where such waters are not trout waters as designated pursuant to Code Section 27-4-51. It shall also be unlawful to use a seine which is longer than 20 feet or which has a mesh larger than three-eighths of an inch square, or in diameter if the mesh is not square. All game fish and American eels taken in such seines shall be immediately released unharmed into the waters from which they were taken.
> 
> *History*
> 
> ...



Current minnow seine law dates from 1977


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 3, 2020)

Scene:boat ramp public fishing area -Two young men arriving at lake talking among themselves about the day's fishing. A seedy looking character in an oversized trench coat approaches them. He says in a low whisper,psst you boys want buy a minner trap, and flashes his coat open to reveal a wire contraption made of small hardware cloth and two funnels.


----------



## lampern (Mar 4, 2020)

Well I sent my proposal to the DNR and they are actually looking at it to give it a recommendation or a recommendation on minnow traps in general.

[Georgia is the only state east of the Mississippi River that does not allow minnow traps in some form or fashion in freshwater.]

Thats an interesting development.

_



			Our Fisheries Management Section is evaluating the use of minnow traps to collect nongame fish and will be developing a recommendation.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## lampern (Mar 5, 2020)

If you wan to see minnow traps legalized this year or next drop a quick email to:


Rusty.Garrison@dnr.ga.gov

Thom.Litts@dnr.ga.gov


----------



## madsam (Mar 7, 2020)

What bait do you use in minnow traps ?? Trying to find out for a buddy
who doesn't have one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2020)

madsam said:


> What bait do you use in minnow traps ?? Trying to find out for a buddy
> who doesn't have one.


I think some folk use bread. 
Not sure. Just what I’ve heard from a friend of a friend.


----------



## lampern (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 7, 2020)

madsam said:


> What bait do you use in minnow traps ?? Trying to find out for a buddy
> who doesn't have one.



Puffed cereal wrapped in a cheese cloth bag tied in the trap lasts better than bread and works.

The few times I’ve caught a snake in the trap it was baited with meat.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2020)

madsam said:


> What bait do you use in minnow traps ?? Trying to find out for a buddy
> who doesn't have one.


Dry dog food beats everything else I have tried over the years hands down. I've tried about everything. Dry dog food works great on everything from shiners and creek chubs in freshwater to mud minnows and pinfish in saltwater.

PS: I have not tried this in GA, only NC and SC.


----------



## lampern (Mar 13, 2020)

Legislature in Atlanta has halted work but keep contacting the DNR  and legislators to legalize minnow traps in House bill 998, the DNR bill


----------



## lampern (Mar 13, 2020)

HB 998 passed the state house yesterday.

Its now in the state senate but the legislature suspended itself

Contact info for DNR

https://georgiawildlife.com/about/contact


----------



## lampern (Mar 19, 2020)

State senators have been told to self isolate so light up their emails.

They should have plenty of time to read them and read up on minner traps.


----------



## lampern (Mar 31, 2020)

If you are stuck in place, contact the DNR and politicians by email to legalize minnow traps.

It only takes a second to send an email


Rusty.Garrison@dnr.ga.gov

Thom.Litts@dnr.ga.gov

These two gentlemen are in charge of the WRD and WRD fishing  regulations respectively


----------



## Shrimpngrits (Mar 31, 2020)

I just emailed them. Thanks so much for spearheading this.  

I told them both that all I want to do is teach my sons how catching a little fish can catch us a big fish; and supper!


----------



## lampern (Mar 31, 2020)

I remember as a kid how I thought it was cool to see what I caught in my minnow trap.


----------



## lampern (Apr 1, 2020)

Also drop an email to

Mr Ted Will, assistant WRD director

ted.will@dnr.ga.gov


----------



## Throwback (Apr 1, 2020)

Woodsman69 said:


> Sounds like a stupid law



only been in place for about 70 years. Blame PawPaw.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2020)

Throwback said:


> only been in place for about 70 years. Blame PawPaw.


Minnertaw!


----------



## Throwback (Apr 1, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Minnertaw!



"they" and "big bait shops" don't want minners caught in baskets.


----------



## lampern (Apr 5, 2020)

Another point:

The use of minnow traps allows one to bypass the bait store and not worry about social distancing.


----------



## lampern (Apr 23, 2020)

https://www.ajc.com/blog/politics/g...e-legislative-session/5DyzgXWONRa2X5iDSmKp8N/ 

June 11th is possible resumption of legislative session

Ask that minnow trap legalization be included as part of HB 998


----------



## Throwback (Apr 23, 2020)

lampern said:


> https://www.ajc.com/blog/politics/g...e-legislative-session/5DyzgXWONRa2X5iDSmKp8N/
> 
> June 11th is possible resumption of legislative session
> 
> Ask that minnow trap legalization be included as part of HB 998


Id rather legalize slat boxes for catfish


----------



## lampern (Apr 23, 2020)

Are they different than a fish basket?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2020)

lampern said:


> Are they different than a fish basket?


Similar but made out of wood


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Id rather legalize slat boxes for catfish




Yep, that would be nice. There might still be a few folks around that know what they are. And how they work.


----------



## lampern (Apr 24, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Similar but made out of wood



Okay must be the same as a ‘slat basket trap’

Edit to add: I doubt they'd ever be legalized. Getting minnow traps looked at has proven hard enough


----------



## lampern (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice slat trap video


----------



## lampern (Apr 29, 2020)

They might just take up the budget and nothing else



> How many bills the legislature would consider upon reconvening remains up in the air.
> Per state law, the General Assembly’s only legal requirement is to pass a balanced budget for the current and upcoming fiscal years by June 30.
> State Representative Alan Powell says if they reconvene on the 11th of June, the main goal will be to pass the next fiscal budget.
> Powell noted that budget will be heavily influenced by the economic impacts the coronavirus has had.
> ...



https://921wlhr.com/georgia-general-assembly-could-re-convene-june-11/


----------



## Throwback (Apr 29, 2020)

Judging from years past you can pretty much forget anything this year other than budget and covid 19 
Next year too


----------



## lampern (Apr 29, 2020)

It would make sense to only worry about the financial  and health hit the state has taken instead of DNR laws................


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2020)

We’re we are we got minnows. By the dozen.


----------



## lampern (Apr 29, 2020)

Although allowing minnow and catfish traps would allow folks to social distance and catch some food........


----------



## Throwback (Apr 29, 2020)

lampern said:


> It would make sense to only worry about the financial  and health hit the state has taken instead of DNR laws................


The way the deer bait issue locked the capitol down they don’t want that to happen again in a time like this


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2020)

Throwback said:


> The way the deer bait issue locked the capitol down they don’t want that to happen again in a time like this


Some thing have got to be  dealt with. There’s a lot of folks wanting to catch there own minnows. Country folks ain’t going to go poach minnows and risk a life time of a record.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 29, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Some thing have got to be  dealt with. There’s a lot of folks wanting to catch there own minnows. Country folks ain’t going to go poach minnows and risk a life time of a record.


If you can somehow tie it in to hunting deer over bait you might get it done


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If you can somehow tie it in to hunting deer over bait you might get it done


You can’t shoot minnows over corn. Just ain’t fair. Wouldn’t be any minnows left. ?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 29, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> You can’t shoot minnows over corn. Just ain’t fair. Wouldn’t be any minnows left. ?


In 1956 Pawpaw said it ain’t right to use a Minner basket. Good enough for me


----------



## lampern (Apr 29, 2020)

Pawpaw was a minner seine man


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2020)

Throwback said:


> In 1956 Pawpaw said it ain’t right to use a Minner basket. Good enough for me


Back then they did t have trail cameras to pattern minnows either. Times have changed and we getting some them decoy minnows to place in our baskets. 
It’s 2020 now !


----------



## lampern (Apr 29, 2020)

It’s 2020 just buy your minnows from the tackle shop and your catfish from Wal Mart grocery

A country boy follows the laws.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2020)

lampern said:


> It’s 2020 just buy your minnows from the tackle shop and your catfish from Wal Mart grocery
> 
> A country boy follows the laws.


In Alabama at a place I know. We get our catfish from the drugstore. 
It’s fresh catch catfish I think. 

I’ll get all the details later. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2020)

Uniontown Alabama


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 29, 2020)

30 minutes of my life I'll never get back reading this, could have checked my minner trap instead.


----------



## lampern (Apr 29, 2020)

30 minutes to find out minner traps are illegal in Georgia.


----------



## oldguy (Apr 30, 2020)

lampern said:


> 30 minutes to find out minner traps are illegal in Georgia.


The correct name is "Crawdad" traps. 100 percent legal!


----------



## lampern (Apr 30, 2020)

Apparently Idaho and Georgia are the only states that allow traps for crawfish but not minnows


----------



## Bobby Linton (Apr 30, 2020)

I had no idea! I have been using the same two minnow traps since i bought them in 1988.  Usually put them in swampy ditches along the roadside.  I'm about as concerned about getting a ticket for this as I am putting the wrong stock on my TC Encore.  I kinda feel like an outlaw now!


----------



## lampern (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like HB 998 might be back on for consideration.

Now is the time to contact politicians about legalizing minnow traps and slat traps for catfish.



> As we look forward, I am instructing our committee chairmen that they may begin holding virtual committee meetings via online meeting platforms beginning on Monday, May 4. The House Media Services Office will work with committee chairmen to facilitate these meetings and stream them for the public to view.



http://www.house.ga.gov/Documents/Information/COVID-19/Resuming_Meetings_Memo_4.30.2020.pdf


----------



## oldguy (May 1, 2020)

Bobby Linton said:


> I had no idea! I have been using the same two minnow traps since i bought them in 1988.  Usually put them in swampy ditches along the roadside.  I'm about as concerned about getting a ticket for this as I am putting the wrong stock on my TC Encore.  I kinda feel like an outlaw now! View attachment 1014804


ME TOO!


----------



## lampern (May 3, 2020)

https://www.ajc.com/news/state--reg...-coronavirus-recovery/dfbXlXiNLI2LDuYRmg0iIN/ 

News about when the politicians in Atlanta may get back to work


----------



## whchunter (May 3, 2020)

Cast nets catch game fish and are legal as well as big enough to keep and eat. You might catch small brim for bait in a minner trap but can by hook and line as well.


----------



## lampern (May 3, 2020)

Cast nets are only legal for the following species:

blueback herring
threadfin shad
gizzard shad

Not sure why they are not legal for alewife herring or shiners, but whatever

I don’t see how legalizing them for alewives or spottails is bad fisheries management but I’m not a biologist


----------



## oldguy (May 4, 2020)

Every time I stop to look in a ditch these days after looking at this thread I have this picture in my head of the game warden standing in front of the magistrate/judge with some guy he ticketed for an illegal "minnow trap" and the magistrate/judge is saying: "Now tell me again why we're waisting our tyime over a handful of minnows."


----------



## lampern (Jun 1, 2020)

Don't forget to make emails and comments on minnow traps and catfish  slat traps



Rusty.Garrison@dnr.ga.gov

Thom.Litts@dnr.ga.gov

tyler.harper@senate.ga.gov


----------



## Richf7 (Jun 2, 2020)

I recently saw a guy throwing cast nets and keeping the fish at ‘Toona. It was a family affair. Nothing like teaching kids it’s okay to break the law.


----------



## lampern (Jun 4, 2020)

> ATLANTA (AP) — Georgia’s legislature will resume session on June 15 under an agreement announced by House and Senate leaders on Wednesday.
> The 40-day legislative session was put on hold in March because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> House Speaker David Ralston and Lt. Gov. Geoff Duncan announced the start date in a letter to members.



Source: sfgate .com

http://www.senate.ga.gov/committees/Documents/joint_reconvening_letter.pdf 

New schedule for meetings and adjournments could be adopted. See link above


----------



## Shrimpngrits (Jun 7, 2020)

@lampern Thanks again for heading this up, I’ve emailed all 3 guys. 

Question, I’m in Augusta and fish Clark’s Hill. Minnow traps are legal in SC right? Could I get an out of state SC fishing license and lower my trap guilt free? On the Strom Thurmond side of course!


----------



## lampern (Jun 7, 2020)

@Shrimpngrits

I looked and minnow traps and catfish  traps are legal in SC waters  on Strom Thurmond/Clarks Hill Lake.

They have certain trap  size requirements though it seems in SC.

http://www.eregulations.com/southcarolina/huntingandfishing/nongame-methods-devices/

http://www.eregulations.com/southcarolina/huntingandfishing/nongame-device-limits-location/



> Could I get an out of state SC fishing license and lower my trap guilt free? On the Strom Thurmond side of course!



No idea

Any changes passed by the general assembly may not match the regulations in SC, NC, FL or Alabama border waters


----------



## Shrimpngrits (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks for the links! I love this place....


----------



## lampern (Jun 9, 2020)

For folks that are wondering the proposal is to simply legalize these small
minnow traps











And these catfish traps made out of slats:








Thats all


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 9, 2020)

We'll since they are illegal I was an outlaw early in life. I lived to fish then and now and the minnow trap was a often used during my summers growing up.


----------



## lampern (Jun 11, 2020)

The Senate Natural Resources committee is meeting this coming Tuesday:

Senate Meetings
Natural Resources & Environment
*Tuesday, June 16, 2020
Time:3:30 PM - 3:30 PM*
Location:307 CLOB


No agenda yet but if they take up HB 998, the dnr bill, it will be the last chance to legalize fish/minnow traps for 2020 if one cares.


http://www.senate.ga.gov/committees/en-US/committee.aspx?Committee=139&Session=27


----------



## lampern (Jun 15, 2020)

Meeting tomorrow

Agenda tomorrow is just a bill to regulate the harvest of palmetto tree berries

No DNR bill yet on the agenda

I can vouch that the legislature has asked the DNR's opinion on legalizing traps but no idea what the DNR's opinion/recommendation is or that they even have one


----------



## Shrimpngrits (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks again, I just emailed all 3. 
Took no time at all, please everyone do it!


----------



## lampern (Jun 16, 2020)

HB 998, the DNR changes bill is on the agenda for Friday at 8 AM

It will be the last chance to make the follow changes for 2020 and get them added to the DNR changes bill:



> Notwithstanding subsection (a) of this Code section, minnow traps may be used to take only nongame fish five inches or less in length, other than American eels, in the fresh waters of this state
> except in trout waters as designated pursuant to Code Section 27-4-51. Nongame fish taken in accordance with this subsection may not be sold or offered for sale. Minnow traps must be no
> longer than 24 inches, no more than 12 inches in diameter or width and have funnel openings of no greater than 1 inch. Minnow traps shall be checked and emptied daily. Minnow traps shall be labeled with the user’s name and address or Georgia DNR customer identification number. Any
> game fish or American eel caught in any minnow trap shall be immediately released back into the water from which it was taken. The Board may by rule or regulation close any lake, stream or other body of fresh water to the use of minnow traps.





> Notwithstanding any other provision of law, it shall be legal in certain public freshwaters of this state to take blue, flathead, and channel catfishes with a slat basket trap. Any fish taken in such trap may not be
> sold or offered for sale. A person may fish no more than one (1) slat basket trap at any one time and may only fish them in the St Marys, and Savannah Rivers or in any lake or impoundment 500 surface acres or more in size. All slat basket traps shall be labeled with the user’s name and address or Georgia
> DNR customer identification number. Such devices shall be checked at least every 72 hours. A slat basket trap may be no longer than 60 inches and no more than 24 inches in diameter or width. A slat basket trap is defined as, for purposes of this section, a device made out of wood, plastic, cane or
> bamboo slats which are placed lengthwise, and has a minimum of 4 openings or slots in the catching area, each being at least 1 ½ inches wide and has a single cone shaped throat or entrance.



http://www.senate.ga.gov/committees/Documents/natresources6.19.20.pdf

Send contact to Chairman Tyler Harper

Capitol Office
301-B Coverdell Legislative Office Bldg.
Atlanta, GA 30334
Phone Number of Office: (404) 463-5263

tyler.harper@senate.ga.gov


----------



## lampern (Jun 19, 2020)

Minnow trap legalization was rejected by the general assembly

Use em for crawfish only


----------



## Shrimpngrits (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for your effort


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 19, 2020)

Fine job. 
I don’t think they wanted to use the ink and paper to change it.


----------



## lampern (Jun 19, 2020)

Id' just like to know why they oppose the use of minnow traps. Thats all.


----------



## lampern (Jun 30, 2020)

http://www.legis.ga.gov/legislation/en-US/Display/20192020/HB/998 

Passed both senate and house of Georgia

No minnow trap legalization


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 30, 2020)

lampern said:


> Id' just like to know why they oppose the use of minnow traps. Thats all.



It’s called commercial minnow farming. Their action tells you where their interest is.


----------



## lampern (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s called commercial minnow farming. Their action tells you where their interest is.



If so, why was  recreational bait minnow (killifish) trapping legalized in saltwater?

*



			(b) It shall be lawful to recreationally harvest bait minnows of the family Fundulidae using bait minnow traps as defined in paragraph (2)(b) above, in the saltwaters of this state, provided such individual complies with the recreational fishing license requirements as specified in O.C.G.A. Sections 27-1-2 and 27-2-23.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 6, 2020)

lampern said:


> If so, why was  recreational bait minnow (killifish) trapping legalized in saltwater?



Dont know what impact their lobby has. Can’t answer that one.


----------



## lampern (Jul 24, 2020)

The DNR did inform me they would look into clearing up next years regulations digest regarding minnow traps and  taking non game fish in freshwater.

As it was pointed out to me many "saltwater" species are considered non game fish in freshwaters. So that might be a problem with legalizing minnow traps in freshwater.


----------



## lampern (Oct 31, 2020)

Don’t forget politicians will decide the minnow trap issue


----------



## Beagler (Nov 1, 2020)

lampern said:


> Don’t forget politicians will decide the minnow trap issue


.                                                          You must be bored. This post hasn’t had a
Post since July, but you have to keep something going don’t you.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 1, 2020)

Need to make black walnut hulls legal too.


----------



## lampern (Nov 1, 2020)

Beagler said:


> .                                                          You must be bored. This post hasn’t had a
> Post since July, but you have to keep something going don’t you.



Well election season reminded me of this issue.

Major political issue. Lol


----------



## lampern (Dec 8, 2020)

Let the DNR know your position on fish trap legalization.



> In 2021, the Georgia State Legislature is scheduled to convene on January 11, 2021, and adjourn on April 2, 2021.



Thom.Litts@dnr.ga.gov


----------



## Throwback (Dec 8, 2020)

I want them to legalize slat boxes in running waters


----------



## Throwback (Dec 8, 2020)

lampern said:


> If so, why was  recreational bait minnow (killifish) trapping legalized in saltwater?


Political pressure


----------



## Fullnet2 (Dec 8, 2020)

skiff20 said:


> Just in case you didn't know, Minner traps in fresh water are not legal in Georgia.


I saw Roland using one years ago. Possibly before dnr was formed. Anyway,better be careful.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 21, 2020)

Ha, just saw this thread. And y'all were making fun of it in the beginning. Look what it turned into. Good job, regardless of the outcome


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 21, 2020)

Y'all want legal minner traps give Stacey Abrams a call.

She whipped Trump's butt and she can get you minner poachers all legal like.


----------



## lampern (Jan 12, 2021)

Trey Rhodes has been named chairman of the game and fish committee

https://www.legis.ga.gov/members/house/876?session=1029

Committee members:

https://www.legis.ga.gov/committees/house/91


----------



## lampern (Feb 2, 2021)

Game and Fish committee meets this week but seems no minnow traps on the agenda

https://www.house.ga.gov/Documents/Agendas/Game, Fish and Parks/020321 Game, Fish and Parks.pdf

Livestream:

https://livestream.com/accounts/25225474/events/8729747


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 2, 2021)

I guess we'll all just have to spend another year buying them from the store or catching them by accident.


----------



## lampern (Feb 2, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> I guess we'll all just have to spend another year buying them from the store or catching them by accident.



Seems that way

Atlanta has bigger issues to deal with than minnow traps


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2021)

lampern said:


> Atlanta has bigger issues to deal with than minnow traps



We sure do.. I wonder what we can do to keep folks out of our business...


And you said you were going to stop harassing our DNR..


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 3, 2021)

How about dip nets?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2021)

lampern said:


> I did stop harassing them.
> 
> And you should be happy they have ignored my suggestion from last year.


You're starting to sound like a democrat. Always telling other's what's best for them.


My guess is the North Carolina DNR has you on ignore so that's why you choose to constantly harass our DNR with your non-resident issues.

We appreciate your concern. But we don't need it.


----------



## lampern (Feb 5, 2021)

Supposedly Tuesday we will find out if the DNR wants minnow traps legalized


----------



## Yankee in GA (Feb 5, 2021)

When I was a kid, we made them out of plastic bottles to catch bait in this little saltwater creek on our way to the harbor.  
Fast forward to when I moved to GA.  I was using one at a campground and one of my neighbors told me it was illegal.  I honestly thought he was kidding at first.  Nothing beats free bait.  I could see if you were catching them by the 100's but it should be legal to catch a dozen or so.


----------

